# Can today be over yet?



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My husband and I decided to get pigs. So we found someone who had two pot belly pigs who wanted chickens. So we traded 4 laying hens for two pigs. As I'm trying to unload them out of my sisters car (while she sat texting) they jumped out and ran away, can't find them anywhere. My husband hurried home from work to help me try to find them and gets pulled over and gets a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt. So I'm out four chickens, have two missing pigs and now have a ticket to pay. I'm ready for bed. Today sucks


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> My husband and I decided to get pigs. So we found someone who had two pot belly pigs who wanted chickens. So we traded 4 laying hens for two pigs. As I'm trying to unload them out of my sisters car (while she sat texting) they jumped out and ran away, can't find them anywhere. My husband hurried home from work to help me try to find them and gets pulled over and gets a ticket for not wearing a seatbelt. So I'm out four chickens, have two missing pigs and now have a ticket to pay. I'm ready for bed. Today sucks


Pigs, like chickens, are survivors. Got any woods or swamp near your house? If so, that's where they're at. You can build a hog trap and throw some corn in it to catch them. OR, get a couple hog dogs, preferably pit bulls to catch them. Once the dogs catch them, use a bic lighter on the dogs nose to release the hog, but make sure you got ahold of the hog to tie its feet together (hog tied.) I used to hog hunt years ago and loved hunting hogs with dogs out of gun season.
Hogs are escape artists and can root their way out of what appears to be a secure pen. Hot wire will stop them.
Sorry yall had a rough day.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

There's about 100 acres or so behind my property. Filled with old barns and lots of brush and fallen trees. I just took a walk and didn't find them. And I don't have or know anyone with a hog hunting dog. I feel like I'm searching for a needle in a haystack


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

OH no! When it rains it pours! Hope you find your pigs!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks Kristi. It's night fall and no sight of them


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Man that is really awful. 
On the positive side, it's not your birthday today, is it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

What do you want pigs for?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> What do you want pigs for?


They were pot belly pigs, probably pets.
The pigs I had were Duroc's. They eventually went to the butcher after I fattened them up. When we went hunting for "piney wood rooters," sometimes we'd keep one or two, castrate them and pour the corn to them. Then they were taken to the butcher and had sausage made out of them....good eatin!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,so sorry you had a sucky day.Hopefully today will be an extra good day.Got any chicks hatching yet?That would make it an extra good day!I hope you find your pigs


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I have been watching over my incubator like a hawk for any signs but nothin yet. Good luck to you CQ!!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Yea I wanted them for pets. I really don't think I will find them. There's just too much land behind us. If we don't find them in a few days I know someone that has babies. I think those two were just too wild. They were so terrified of people


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

If they were that scared of people, the only way to catch them is to trap them. Cheap horse sweet feed in the trap will lure them in, especially if it gets a little bit moldy! Trust me, no pig can resist moldy sweet feed, we have used it to trap wild hogs on our property several times.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My neighbor has horses so my husband thought that would be the first place they would go. But they weren't there. So many people within a few miles have barns with cows and horses.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow. Sorry you lost your piggies.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

So sorry you had a rough day  I hope you find them. Hopefully tomorrow will be better!


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone today im going to go get a new piggy since there is no sign of the others. This one is only four weeks old so it will get a chance to become socialized with people and not be terrified like the others. I will post pics when I get her ️️.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Instead of a piggy did you ever think of a Halflinger pony? Absolutely sweet, and they come in all sizes. The do form attachments. I'm thinking of your child. Look it up . Your little girl would so much more relationship with one. If I bring myhorse home, I will be gettingone.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

If I had more room I would get a pony. And six goats. And 3 lamas and 4 donkeys. Lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

chickenmommy said:


> If I had more room I would get a pony. And six goats. And 3 lamas and 4 donkeys. Lol


You are too far gone to save. It's been nice knowing you.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

CM,any babies yet?I got 6 chicks out of 27 eggs-not good odds.I guess 24 hens were too much for 2 roosters.I have 4 black and 2 gray/blue chicks.All are peeping and running around.I'll try to post more pics later today...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Lol Zamora I know I feel bad for my husband. If I could just move into a barn I would


----------

